# aMule sous mac avec Free au secours !



## fabienfrd (19 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'ai un mac G4 avec freebox (ancienne version je pense) et j'ai installé aMule. Problème : j'ai toujours le message "Kad : Firewalled" et une des deux flèches du globe à bas à droite est toujours jaune. Aucun téléchargement ne début alors que j'ai plein de sources disponibles pour les fichiers choisis (barre en bleu foncé). 

J'ai désactivé mon parefeu et les fonctions routeurs de la freebox sont désactivés. Rien ne change.

Sous Limewire même problème, avec le message "Limewire a détecté un parefeu".

Que faut-il faire ? Est-ce Free qui empêche le téléchargement en mettant sur son réseau un parefeu ? 

Au secours.... et merci !

Fabien.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Septembre 2006)

Depuis quelque temps , Free bride ouvertement le P2P , principalement pour les non d&#233;group&#233;s  mais aussi pour des d&#233;group&#233;s
( j'ai dit bride , pas bloque)


----------



## fabienfrd (19 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Depuis quelque temps , Free bride ouvertement le P2P , principalement pour les non dégroupés  mais aussi pour des dégroupés
> ( j'ai dit bride , pas bloque)



Merci pour ta réponse. Moi je suis bloqué complètement. Impossible de télécharger sous aMule, LimeWire... J'en perds mon latin !


----------



## figue (19 Septembre 2006)

je suis sous free aussi, j'ai rien touché à la config de free et ça passe, je telecharge, c'est lent mais ça passe. Faut pas être pressé.


----------



## fabienfrd (19 Septembre 2006)

figue a dit:


> je suis sous free aussi, j'ai rien touché à la config de free et ça passe, je telecharge, c'est lent mais ça passe. Faut pas être pressé.



Cool... Peux-tu me donner les réglages que tu as dans aMule et notamment les ports ?
Merci !


----------



## figue (20 Septembre 2006)

ok je te donnerai ça dès que je serai sur le mac, mais je crois me souvenir que j'ai rien changé au niveau des ports. A confirmer.
A+


----------



## fpoil (20 Septembre 2006)

le bridage ne doit &#234;tre effectif que sur certains r&#233;seaux (pour amule ne serait ce pas li&#233; &#224; la fermeture d'edonkey?)

parce qu'en torrent (avec azureus) je ne ressens absolument aucun bridage (300 ko/s avant hier soir)


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Septembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> le bridage ne doit être effectif que sur certains réseaux (pour amule ne serait ce pas lié à la fermeture d'edonkey?)
> 
> parce qu'en torrent (avec azureus) je ne ressens absolument aucun bridage (300 ko/s avant hier soir)



Salut !! moi, je suis sur free aussi, mais limewire ne marche pas, comme aucun logiciel de p2p :hein: 
Que faut-il donc faire ??  

Merci!


----------



## fabienfrd (20 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Salut !! moi, je suis sur free aussi, mais limewire ne marche pas, comme aucun logiciel de p2p :hein:
> Que faut-il donc faire ??
> 
> Merci!



Il faut dire merci à Free et notamment en mettant aussi un "blocage" sur prélèvement automatique... En clair, changer de fournisseur ! Avec toute la pub qu'ils font, cela vaudrait le coup de saisir l'Autorité de Régulation des Telecom pour publicité mensongère... Leur débit affiché est loin d'être réel !!! C'est tout simplement scandaleux !


----------



## tantoillane (20 Septembre 2006)

faut pas s'&#233;nerver, d&#233;j&#224; je ne comprend pas qu'un tel sujet ne soit pas ferm&#233;, mais passons.

Ensuite le d&#233;bit qu'indique les fournisseurs est en kbits, donc il faut diviser pas 8 pour avoir des ko. De plus un P2P n'est pas le meilleur moyen pour conna&#238;tre sa vitesse de transfert, il existe des sites, pour &#231;a.

Et puis pense &#224; v&#233;rifier le par-feu de ta freebox


----------



## Zyrol (20 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> faut pas s'énerver, déjà je ne comprend pas qu'un tel sujet ne soit pas fermé, mais passons.



Le p2p n'est pas illégal en soi, c'est ce que tu télécharges qui est illégal ou pas. il y a du contenu légal sur les réseau p2p. bref passons....

Vous avez pensez à mapper (rediriger) les ports adéquats si vous êtes derriere un routeur ? n'oubliez pas que la freebox peut être en mode routeur. donc vérifiez votre console de gestion free.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Septembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> Vous avez pensez à mapper (rediriger) les ports adéquats si vous êtes derriere un routeur ? n'oubliez pas que la freebox peut être en mode routeur. donc vérifiez votre console de gestion free.



Oui, ma freebox est en mode routeur. Comment faut-il faire pour mapper les ports adéquats ?  

Merci de ton aide !


----------



## Zyrol (20 Septembre 2006)

il faut que tu te connectes &#224; ta consoles de gestion sur le site de free, ensuite tu peux administrer ton routeur. 

http://faq.free.fr/adsl/Decouvrir_l..._Freebox/Fonctionnalite_routeur_de_la_Freebox

ensuite il faut que tu rediriges ou mappes les ports, donc &#224; toi de trouver le menu car ma freebox n'est pas en mode routeur (j'ai une borne airport qui fait routeur).

ensuite quand tu a trouv&#233; ce menu il faut que tu indiques le port que tu veux diriger vers ton adresse IP locale (de ton ordi).

Pour trouver le num&#233;ro de port, va dans les preferences de ton logiciel p2p et ragardes quel port il utilise.

voil&#224;, &#224; toi de trouver les bons menus, tu as toutes les infos.


----------



## elwood14 (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, depuis ce matin je n'arrive pas à acceder à la page de ma console (http://subscribe.free.fr/login/) d'administration free ! lorsque je met mon log et pass (n°de tél de ligne adsl + password) je suis acheminé vers la page suivi "etat d'activation de votre compte" ?? 
Je voulais faire des réglages sur le mode routeur, mais bon, pas moyen d'arriver à la page ! Quelqu'un aurait le lien de la page directe ?


----------



## tantoillane (21 Septembre 2006)

avec limewire les ports sont redirig&#233;s automatiquement, c'est le par-feu qui doit-&#234;tre mis au minimum ...


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Septembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> il faut que tu te connectes &#224; ta consoles de gestion sur le site de free, ensuite tu peux administrer ton routeur.
> 
> http://faq.free.fr/adsl/Decouvrir_l..._Freebox/Fonctionnalite_routeur_de_la_Freebox
> 
> ...



Ok, alors voil&#224; ce que j'ai : 



> Redirections de ports:
> 
> Port : 0
> Protocole : udp (ou tcp)
> ...



Comment faut-il que je fasse ?? faut utiliser le protocole udp ou tcp ?? le premier port c'est 6346, c'est &#231;a ?? dans destination je mets quoi ?? et dans le deuxi&#232;me port, c'est quoi qu'il faut mettre ?? 

Merci de ton aide


----------



## SirG (21 Septembre 2006)

Comme certains ici, je suis en non-dégroupé chez (pas)Free et les nombreux logiciels P2p que j'ai (Soulseex, Frostwire, Azureus, aMule, et même iGrabnews pour les newsgroups) sont tous bloqués. Impossible d'ouvrir Frostwire, ou de me connecter à aMule, Azureus, iGrabnews.

Du coup, j'ai abandonné le téléchargement la mort dans l'âme, récupérant des choses grâce à mon disque dur externe en le branchant chez d'autres.:rateau: 

Je vais certainement me résoudre très bientôt à changer, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de sérieux concurrents.


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Septembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Comme certains ici, je suis en non-dégroupé chez (pas)Free et les nombreux logiciels P2p que j'ai (Soulseex, Frostwire, Azureus, aMule, et même iGrabnews pour les newsgroups) sont tous bloqués. Impossible d'ouvrir Frostwire, ou de me connecter à aMule, Azureus, iGrabnews.
> 
> Du coup, j'ai abandonné le téléchargement la mort dans l'âme, récupérant des choses grâce à mon disque dur externe en le branchant chez d'autres.:rateau:
> 
> Je vais certainement me résoudre très bientôt à changer, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de sérieux concurrents.



Allez, faut &pas baisser les bras !!    

J'ai le même problème que toi, mais ça va peut-être s'arranger (voir mon précèdent post ...). Alors, zen ...


----------



## wam (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,
voila le probl&#232;me: j'utilise comme beaucoup le P2P (&#224; des fins personnelles &#233;videmment), et plus particuli&#232;rement xdonkey, azureus ou amule. Sauf qu'il ya quelques semaines les dits programmes ont arr&#234;t&#233; de t&#233;l&#233;charger, comme ca du jour au lendemain. 
Ma freebox etant en wifi/routeur, j'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; les deux fonctions et r&#233;essayer: r&#233;sultat, ca marche toujours pas. Pour xdonkey ou amule ca ne se connecte pas au serveur et pour azureus il ne telecharge pas le torrent malgr&#233; sa popularit&#233; (je parle bien &#233;videmment des photos de vacances dans le larzac de Thierry B&#233;caro). 
J'avais pourtant redirig&#233; les ports sur le software et sur mon compte free (passant de 4662 en TCP et 4672 en UDP &#224; autre chose), test&#233; mon d&#233;bit internet (qui n'a pas vari&#233, j'arrive a t&#233;l&#233;charger sans probl&#232;mes des applis sur la toile sans probl&#232;mes et rapidement, et pourtant rien n'y fait...
Quelqu'un a t il d&#233;j&#224; eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ? Est ce que Free m'aurait bloqu&#233; mon P2P (d&#233;sol&#233; si je passe pour un abruti en posant cette question mais ce domaine me d&#233;passe enti&#232;rement) ? Y a t'il une solution ? Si oui, quelle est elle ? Faut il r&#233;installer l'OS ? Retourner la Freebox ? Avaler du d&#233;poussi&#233;rant ?
En vous remerciant d'avance,
wam

P.S: Toute personne contribuant &#224; la r&#233;paration de ce probl&#232;me aura droit aux photos de vacances dans le Larzac.


----------



## fabienfrd (21 Septembre 2006)

wam a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> voila le problème: j'utilise comme beaucoup le P2P (à des fins personnelles évidemment), et plus particulièrement xdonkey, azureus ou amule. Sauf qu'il ya quelques semaines les dits programmes ont arrêté de télécharger, comme ca du jour au lendemain.
> Ma freebox etant en wifi/routeur, j'ai désactivé les deux fonctions et réessayer: résultat, ca marche toujours pas. Pour xdonkey ou amule ca ne se connecte pas au serveur et pour azureus il ne telecharge pas le torrent malgré sa popularité (je parle bien évidemment des photos de vacances dans le larzac de Thierry Bécaro).
> J'avais pourtant redirigé les ports sur le software et sur mon compte free (passant de 4662 en TCP et 4672 en UDP à autre chose), testé mon débit internet (qui n'a pas varié), j'arrive a télécharger sans problèmes des applis sur la toile sans problèmes et rapidement, et pourtant rien n'y fait...
> ...



Comme je le dis plus haut et bien que certains pensent qu'il faille "fermer le sujet", je persiste aussi à dire que le problème vient bien de free (voir d'autres discussions sur le sujet ici). Plus aucun logiciel de P2P ne fonctionne sur mon mac alors que je n'ai rien touché. J'arrive à avoir une connexion deux ou trois heures par jour, en pleine nuit. Pourtant je ne change pas mes ports. Mon parefeu est coupé et je n'ai pas activé le mode routeur de la freebox... Alors ces messieurs dames ont-ils une idée ou "la machination" contre Free serait-elle avérée ?
Ps : Pour la personne qui me demande de vérifier le parefeu de la Freebox, comment dois-je procéder sachant qu'elle n'est pas en mode routeur et que j'ai vérifié sur mon espace perso free. 
Merci à tous !


----------



## fabienfrd (21 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> faut pas s'énerver, déjà je ne comprend pas qu'un tel sujet ne soit pas fermé, mais passons.
> 
> Ensuite le débit qu'indique les fournisseurs est en kbits, donc il faut diviser pas 8 pour avoir des ko. De plus un P2P n'est pas le meilleur moyen pour connaître sa vitesse de transfert, il existe des sites, pour ça.
> 
> Et puis pense à vérifier le par-feu de ta freebox




vive la liberté d'expression et merci à l'administrateur de ne pas avoir fermé le sujet... Passons aussi ! Sinon comment fais-tu pour vérifier le parefeu de la Freebox dès lors qu'elle n'est pas en mode routeur ? Je n'ai pas accès aux réglages de la Freebox depuis mon Mac, ni depuis l'espace perso de Free. Merci à toi... Sans rancune.


----------



## tantoillane (21 Septembre 2006)

laisse la freebox en mode routeur, de toutes fa&#231;ons limewire s'occupe de rediriger les ports. La seule chose que tu as &#224; faire c'est de baisser le par-feu pour que les utilisateurs concern&#233;s par ton r&#233;seau P2P puissent t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;s tes fichiers partag&#233;s et donc que ton d&#233;bit dans le sens toile => ordi augmente.


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> laisse la freebox en mode routeur, de toutes façons limewire s'occupe de rediriger les ports. La seule chose que tu as à faire c'est de baisser le par-feu pour que les utilisateurs concernés par ton réseau P2P puissent téléchargés tes fichiers partagés et donc que ton débit dans le sens toile => ordi augmente.



Oui, mais sin on n'a pas de pare-feu ??


----------



## tantoillane (22 Septembre 2006)

effectivement le P2P entra&#238;ne forc&#233;ment que des utilisateurs inconnus et ext&#233;rieurs puissent venir chercher des fichiers sur ton ordi sans que tu ais &#224; autoris&#233; les transferts. En toutes logique les fichiers partag&#233;s sont bien d&#233;finis par le logiciel mais il y a quand m&#234;me un port ouvert, et le par-feu baiss&#233;.


----------



## fabienfrd (22 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> laisse la freebox en mode routeur, de toutes façons limewire s'occupe de rediriger les ports. La seule chose que tu as à faire c'est de baisser le par-feu pour que les utilisateurs concernés par ton réseau P2P puissent téléchargés tes fichiers partagés et donc que ton débit dans le sens toile => ordi augmente.



Merci pour ta réponse. Le parefeu de mon mac est arrêté complètement et j'ai toujours un  message "LimeWire a détecté un parefeu". Idem sur tous les autres programmes de P2P. Tu parlais d'un parefeu sur la Freebox, comment y accéder ? Je ne vois plus que ça. Enfin concernant la freebox je n'ai pas besoin de la fonction routeur car un seul ordi connecté.
Fabien.


----------



## tantoillane (23 Septembre 2006)

normalement tu as une adresse que tu doit mettre dans ton navigateur pour y acc&#233;der ...


----------



## fabienfrd (23 Septembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> normalement tu as une adresse que tu doit mettre dans ton navigateur pour y accéder ...



non j'ai rien. La seule chose que je puisse aller voir c'est mes données perso sous free mais il n'y a aucun accès aux réglages de la Freebox...


----------



## tantoillane (23 Septembre 2006)

Allez sur Votre compte puis trouvez le lien fonctionnalit&#233; routeur de la freebox.

Ou acc&#232;dez directement sur cette page


----------



## fpoil (23 Septembre 2006)

Le mieux &#224; faire :

1) aller sur la page indiqu&#233;e par tantoillane, et cliquer sur le lien pour activer le routeur sur la freebox "Pour activer les fonctions routers NAT de votre Freebox : Cliquez ici"

2) activer le mode routeur de la freebox m&#234;me si tu as un seul ordi (cela permet d'apprendre et on ne sait jamais un pote qui passe avec un portable peut vouloir se connecter)

3) sur son ordi, dans les pref r&#233;seaux configurer en manuel

ip 192.168.0. x ou x compris entre 1 et 50
sous r&#233;seau 255.255.255.0
routeur 192.168.0.254 (ip par d&#233;faut de la freebox)
dns : renseigner les dns de free

4) sur la page de configuration du routeur freebox, ouvrir le port demand&#233; par limewire vers l'ip choisie pour son ordi


----------



## plovemax (24 Septembre 2006)

Il n'emp&#234;che que les connexions avec free c'est un peu n'importe quoi en ce moment. Chez moi le P2P ne fonctionne que quand il y pense, par moment le d&#233;bit constat&#233; est inf&#233;rieur &#224; mon ancienne connexion RTC, j'ai des d&#233;connexion relativement fr&#233;quentes... Apparement je ne suis pas le seul et &#231;&#224; commence &#224; en agacer certains.


----------



## Hakton (6 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à ramer avec la mule sur mon Mac avec free. 
Cepdendant, personnellement, je n'ai aucun problème avec eDonkey, Cabos et acquisition.
Mon seul problème est aMule (évidemment le meilleur P2P...) :
Voici ce qu'il me met comme message quand je le démarre :










Merci de m'aider. 

edit : je susi en dégroupage total, et je pense que j'ai la fonction routeur activé (pour avoir la cam sur aMsn)


----------



## iBapt (6 Octobre 2006)

Hakton a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à ramer avec la mule sur mon Mac avec free.
> Cependant, personnellement, je n'ai aucun problème avec eDonkey, Cabos et acquisition.
> Mon seul problème est aMule (évidemment le meilleur P2P...) :
> ...



Il faut que du redirige le(s) port(s) (dans "l'interface de gestion" de ton compte free), déjà expliqué dans les précédents postes... 

Je suis aussi chez Free, et je trouve qu'ils portent très mal leur nom...


----------



## Hakton (10 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
voici les ports que j'ai mis dans mon routeur (comme indiqu&#233; sur les pr&#233;f aMule),
je n'ai pas de pare-feu et &#231;a me met toujours le m&#234;me message. :S





Vais-je abandonner ? :rateau:


----------



## iBapt (11 Octobre 2006)

Hakton a dit:


> Bonjour,
> voici les ports que j'ai mis dans mon routeur (comme indiqu&#233; sur les pr&#233;f aMule),
> je n'ai pas de pare-feu et &#231;a me met toujours le m&#234;me message. :S



Salut,

Voici les ports utilis&#233;s pas eMule, pour aMule, c'est la m&#234;me chose .

Sinon, je vois que tu est chez Free, est-tu d&#233;group&#233; ou non?

Parce que si tu est pas d&#233;group&#233; totalement, c'est normal que &#231;a marche pas bien, free bride les lignes pour le p2p :hein:.


----------

